# What is the best value for hosting a home haunt website?



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've been meaning to get a website up for years for my haunt. I'm not sure what I'm looking for exactly other than I would like to cross promote my business (since my business funds my haunt). I'd also like to have features like having patrons able post videos and pics of thier experiances within my haunt.

I currently pay $30 a month to a company to host my business website, but noticed that "GoDaddy" has the option to have Multiple websites for half that with unlimited bandwith and a huge amount of storage. 

In that instqance, I could host my business AND Haunt and cross promote them (in a classy kinda way), I'd be saving money.

What are your experiances with your web hosts?? I'm NOT nessessarily looking for the cheapest, just the best value with some flexibility to possibly open a 3rd or 4th website asI have other ventures I'd love to promote.. Do some of them have free domain name registration?

I'd like to get going on this soon just to create a presence for this year. I'll update it this winter when I have more time.

Thanks to any and all for your help and advice.


----------



## deadend cemetery (Aug 14, 2011)

You can try webs.com, I have two sites thru them they have free hosting, or a premium site is $99.95 a year. I have my business site www.fantasycar77.com a premium site large storage, and my haunt site 
www.deadendcemetery.webs.com a free site.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been using yahoo since 2001.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I used HostGator and their service was good. But they are more expensive than GoDaddy... But you can check out their various packages and see if they compare.

HostGator


----------

